# Dosing Solution



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I wanted to come up with a dosing solution which I could make myself and fit in with my worktop.

So this is version one having got the idea from a lot of coffee shop visits & the forum. I had a piece of oak, gifted, and managed to find some flat bottomed glass test tubes. Each tube contains a single dose - perhaps version two I would have larger tubes to allow double doses. The block needs an oil putting on it to protect it and finish the project off.

Feedback welcome on improvements.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

THR_Crema said:


> I wanted to come up with a dosing solution which I could make myself and fit in with my worktop.
> So this is version one having got the idea from a lot of coffee shop visits & the forum. I had a piece of oak, gifted, and managed to find some flat bottomed glass test tubes. Each tube contains a single dose - perhaps version two I would have larger tubes to allow double doses. The block needs an oil putting on it to protect it and finish the project off.
> Feedback welcome on improvements.
> <img alt="0675BC59-A052-4423-A87B-0C7D368ABFE8.thumb.jpeg.095a607bdd4603b13f8bbae100ca4190.jpeg" data-fileid="31198" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/0675BC59-A052-4423-A87B-0C7D368ABFE8.thumb.jpeg.095a607bdd4603b13f8bbae100ca4190.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="9C95F016-F0A3-4455-9A6D-61278AC90C2E.thumb.jpeg.5c5eb6093f63716f8d3913e9c8548016.jpeg" data-fileid="31201" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/9C95F016-F0A3-4455-9A6D-61278AC90C2E.thumb.jpeg.5c5eb6093f63716f8d3913e9c8548016.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looking good. Might I suggest a recess for the leveling tool too?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Ah yes - I was thinking about this. I left the space as a way of holding onto the block but quickly started putting the leveller there.

When the weather cools down I think I might explore cutting it.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Excellent! How many gms is each dose? You may have a market here if you decide to make some more.........??


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Obidi said:


> Excellent! How many gms is each dose? You may have a market here if you decide to make some more.........??


 I've got 9g in each however my main coffee I use 17.5g so I have some built in tolerance for grinder retention.


----------

